# prickly pear melomel



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I am envious. Where did you get the fruit? Around here they are kind of small.

SOmeone in my local brewclub made one a few years ago. I was just getting into the club and do not remember the details. If nobody answers here, perhaps check out downeastalers.com and ask in the public forum if anyone remembers. 

Also, try the mead makers digest


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Buz,

I'm envious as well. Papazian claimed that prickly pear cactus mead was the best drink he ever had. I'm geussing that he's had a pint or two in his time.


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes-well. Just have to go collecting the prickly pears. Put 'em through my JUICY JUICER and they start to ferment on their own. Course I added some honey and a fine champaign yeast.

I have more cows as neighbors than people. We had a really wet winter which made for some big
cactus fruits this year. 

My guess is at least a year to finess the flavours. Maybe more. So I did up a two and a half gallon batch as a taster. 

Report to follow.


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

As of 1-8-06 the activity is back. I racked the 5g and added some additional honey. The dregs were thick and the taste is quite tart. Some difference from the bland/sweet taste of the must. Bubbles slower now as lower temps prevail.


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

2-8-06 transfer pricklypear mead to fresh carboy and added a little more honey. The taste is tart and thick on the tongue, color still begundy. 
The batch of crabapple mead started about a month earlier is already tasty....still warmer weather is likely to renew activity. 
wkyp


----------

